# Screen mesh count & Ink for paper bags?



## JZ96 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hey guys, what mesh count would you recommend for this artwork and what would be the best ink to use. The substrate is paper bags. Thanks!

https://imgur.com/a/4KS9QsJ


----------



## Swaham (May 7, 2018)

Gravure water based printing int is used to print paper bags. It is also important to select proper mesh screen.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Never done it... but If I was you, I'd go with 280, and thin the ink if I have to.


----------

